# The last thing I'll buy...



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

I've always done my own work when feasible. Tonight, I tried to change out the M6 fluid to RP Synchromax (540 miles) and was under the car for the first time. Look, there is NO way I'm jacking the car up on one side to do this. I have to tell you...it's VERY claustrophobic under there and I have a weird fear of getting crushed (okay, I'm a loser ). As a result, on a hunch for something better, I did some research:

http://www.kwiklift.com/index.htm

I never even knew these things existed!!! But, I hate to pay for something I can do myself better. I don't know how the hell you guys got under there without freaking out. The oil looks easy..no problem. But that M6 is really cramped. My other car doesn't sit that low and I can drive it on the ramps. Can't do this with the GTO cause the damn front end hits the ramps. 

Anyway, the "lift" is the answer. I'm buying it Monday and that way I can do all the work I want without going into shock or getting crushed to death by faulty jack stands.:cool


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

The cheaper way to do this is get the ramp extensions for your ramps. They are about 5 inches longer and allow you to pull the car up on the ramp without hitting the front bumper on your ramps. I used this when I changed my oil.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

Good thought. My issue though is the clearance or lack of while underneath. To me it would be worth it to have all that room from front to back and would probably last for life.

Where did you get extensions and are they of the same brand as the ramps themselves?


----------



## 4wheelin (Apr 15, 2006)

Just get Rhino ramps and driver her right on. Still a little low and claustrophobic under there though. I had to buy them for the GTP but they work for the GTO as well.

Think I got them at O'Reilly's for about 25 bucks.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

those things look awesome but i can get a cam setup for that much. if only i had endless money...


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

TexasAggie said:


> I've always done my own work when feasible. Tonight, I tried to change out the M6 fluid to RP Synchromax (540 miles) and was under the car for the first time. Look, there is NO way I'm jacking the car up on one side to do this. I have to tell you...it's VERY claustrophobic under there and I have a weird fear of getting crushed (okay, I'm a loser ). As a result, on a hunch for something better, I did some research:
> 
> http://www.kwiklift.com/index.htm
> 
> ...


:agree these things are great to have around. mine is usefull for everything under my car i want to do. The only warning is that it is very heavy and I would not sudjest trying to assemble it buy yourself. Get a buddy to help because the heavyest piece is 500 lbs. and that is a bit more than any one person will want to bite off by themselves. It is nice to that the whole thing clapses into a parking spot. my 71 chevy stays on mine till i need it for something and it fits great into my undersized garage.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

alptbird said:


> :agree these things are great to have around. mine is usefull for everything under my car i want to do. The only warning is that it is very heavy and I would not sudjest trying to assemble it buy yourself. Get a buddy to help because the heavyest piece is 500 lbs. and that is a bit more than any one person will want to bite off by themselves. It is nice to that the whole thing clapses into a parking spot. my 71 chevy stays on mine till i need it for something and it fits great into my undersized garage.


I changed my oil today with some lower ramps that I got. You remember the first change right?? The one from the factory...oil filter was so FREAKING tight I had to use the chain grips and it ended up severing it in the middle. At that point, I was thinking how nice a lift would be!!

Glad to know you like it and thanks for the advice. I'm calling them Monday.


----------

